# Weekend Cavalier agility videos



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Saturday

Robbie Standard






Robbie JWW






Cedar Standard (dog walk ??? what dog walk??)






Cedar JWW .. a Q






Sunday

Robbie Standard (the run that almost got him retired tho you can't see the part where he ran out of the ring and wouldn't come back)






Jumpers..NEW TITLE RUN ..Even tho he didn't hold his start stay but he also saved my butt a couple of times too when mom gave some bad directions..






Cedar

Standard






JWW


----------

